# Selling Lip Balm???  is it legal?



## namastecreations (Nov 8, 2009)

just wondering if you need some special license to sell homemade lip balm?? anyone know?


----------



## carebear (Nov 8, 2009)

you need a business license, and in some states (FL for sure) you need a special license or certification for selling cosmetics (and yea, Lip Balm is a cosmetic; soap is not).  Dunno about where you live tho.


----------



## IanT (Nov 8, 2009)

namastecreations said:
			
		

> just wondering if you need some special license to sell homemade lip balm?? anyone know?



You would need a vendors license as well as insurance here in the US...check with your local chamber of commerce and they should be able to point you in the right direction.. It all varies by where you live and their local laws


----------

